# Egg Cosy VII - Flag of Tenerife



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

For Carmita

Here is my attempt at a cosy with the Flag of Tenerife. The blue is _Azul Marino_ and represents the sea, the white of the cross represents the snow on the peak of the island's volcano _Mount Teide_ in Winter.

*Flag of Tenerife Cosy*

*Materials:*
DK or similar weight yarn in _Azul Marino and Brilliant White_, see note below
Pair 4mm (US size 6) needles
Stitch-holder or spare needle
Two yarn bobbins wound with the Brilliant White Yarn
Darning needle

*Tension/Guage:*
Not critical but around 22 stitches across 4"/10cms will be fine

*Abbreviations:*
*S1*: slip the next stitch on the lefthand needle to the righthand needle
*SSK*: slip the next stitch from the lefthand needle to the righthand needle knitwise, do the same with next stitch, insert point of lefthand needle into the front of both stitches and knit them together
*SPO*: slip the next stitch from the lefthand needle purlwise, purl the next stitch, pass the slipped stitch over the purled stitch
*K2tog*: knit the next two stitches together
*P2tog*: purl the next two stitches together

*Instructions:*

_Back_

With Blue yarn, cast on 19 stitches.
Rows 1 and 3: P1, (K1, P1) to end
Rows 2 and 4: K1, (P1, K1) to end
Rows 5 to 20: Stocking stitch, knit odd-numbered rows and purl the even-numbered.
Row 21: S1, SSK, K13, K2tog, K1 (17sts)
Row 22: S1, SPO, P11, P2tog, P1 (15sts)
Row 23: S1, SSK, K9, K2tog, K1 (13sts)
Row 24: S1, SPO, P7, P2tog, P1 (11sts)
Row 25: S1, SSK, K5, K2tog, K1 (9sts)
Row 26: Purl

Transfer these nine stitches to a stitch-holder or spare needle and break yarn 6-8"/20cms for seam.

_Front_

With Blue yarn, cast on 19 stitches
Rows 1 and 3: P1, (K1, P1) to end
Rows 2 and 4: K1, (P1, K1) to end
Rows 5 to 26: Using the same stitch instructions as for the back, continue following the colour chart below. Carry the blue yarn loosely across the back when not in use, twisting every second stitch to avoid loops.

_Join Pieces_
Hold both pieces so the right sides are facing each other, wrong sides outwards, with back nearest you. Using blue yarn from front, insert needle into leg nearest of first stitch on back, then front leg of first stitch of front and knit the two together. Do the same with the next pair of stitches. Bring loop of first stitch over second stitch on righthand needle, first stitch cast off. Continue in this way until all stitches have been cast off, run tail through final loop to secure and break yarn.

*Finishing:*

Join side seams using mattress stitch and weave in ends.

*Yarns Used*
For my egg cosies I generally use a synthetic yarn in DK weight. They come in lots of bright colours and wash well, a useful attribute for tableware. For this cosy I used Premier _Value DK_ in shade 018 for the Blue and Hayfield _Bonus DK_ in shade 0961 for the white. Both come in 100g balls of approximately 300 yards/280 metres and are priced between £2.70 and £3.00 per ball in the UK.

So brighten your breakfast table and dream of lazy holidays on this beautiful island.

Have fun
Dave


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

Dave, I must admit I am completely ignorant about this. Do people really use egg cosies these days? I remember seeing them in the old black & white movies, but I just didn't realize they still use them. Are they to cover soft-boiled eggs? I never see egg cups for sale anywhere.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

lkellison said:


> Dave, I must admit I am completely ignorant about this. Do people really use egg cosies these days? I remember seeing them in the old black & white movies, but I just didn't realize they still use them. Are they to cover soft-boiled eggs? I never see egg cups for sale anywhere.


They fell out of favour in the 1980s, largely due to the combined effects of central heating and lifestyle changes which meant fewer people sat down to eat a proper breakfast. The older generation, raised 50 to 60 years earlier continued to use them, along with those brought up in more traditional households.

Happily, over the past couple of years they've made something of a comeback. They are appearing in kitchen departments and gift shops as novelty items. People are re-discovering egg cosies and that they do actually work!

Eggcups are still widely available in Europe, the major pottery manufacturers produce to match their breakfastware. Many tourist resorts sell them as souvenirs and silver eggcups are a traditional Christening gift in the UK, I still use mine.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

If you can't find an eggcup you like, try using a sturdy little shot glass!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I like this pattern, of course I like all your patterns. 

lkellison is right. I can't remember the last time I saw an eggcup in the store. There is, however, no shortage of shot glasses.

I do love a good soft boiled egg with bits of bread torn up in it and salt & pepper. 

You have inadvertently answered another question for me. I have always noticed the Feedback: in the avitar info and wondered why it was unused. Now that Linda has given you an entry, I understand its purpose. 

I always enjoy your posts because you have a wide spectrum of interests and knowledge. Thanks for making my evening a little brighter.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you for your kind words Dreamweaver. Shot glasses really do work, I've resorted to them several times when staying in American hotels, much to the amusement of the staff who doubtless thought, 'Mad Brit'!

Try serried ranks of toast soldiers at the breakfast table, they may be featured later in the year *GRIN*

Dave


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> For Carmita
> 
> Here is my attempt at a cosy with the Flag of Tenerife. The blue is _Azul Marino_ and represents the sea, the white of the cross represents the snow on the peak of the island's volcano _Mount Teide_ in Winter.
> 
> ...


Hi Dave. Beautiful cosy, not unlike the St Andrew's flag of Scotland. Happy knitting. PUrpleV


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Dave, I should have finished the sentence " No shortage of shot glasses in my house." I am, after all married to an Irishman!! 

Look forward to learning more about the serried ranks of toast soldiers. I fear this is an inside joke amongst you in the know...

We do a little Toad in the Hole for breakfast around here - just because it's so easy.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Hi Dave. Beautiful cosy, not unlike the St Andrew's flag of Scotland. Happy knitting. PUrpleV


Good Morning PurpleV and thank you for the compliment. The white cross on The Flag of Scotland is identical, however the blue field is officially _Pantone 300_ or _Strong Azure_, hexadecimal #0065BD, which is considerably lighter. If you quote that in your local yarn shop it may bring about one or two blank looks, people have been known to enquire as to my planet of origin on occasion!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Dave, I should have finished the sentence " No shortage of shot glasses in my house." I am, after all married to an Irishman!!
> 
> Look forward to learning more about the serried ranks of toast soldiers. I fear this is an inside joke amongst you in the know...
> 
> We do a little Toad in the Hole for breakfast around here - just because it's so easy.


Never fear, all will be revealed next month.

Dave


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

What a relief. It is 3:15 AM here. Now the cat and I can go to bed without a worry.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

You are right Dave...egg cups and cozys have made a resurgence once again...Thank God...I just love them.
In America you can buy the egg cups, spoons and little salt dishes at most any kitchen specialty stores at the malls..or google them..lol 
Love mine and Daves patterns. 
Camilla



FireballDave said:


> lkellison said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, I must admit I am completely ignorant about this. Do people really use egg cosies these days? I remember seeing them in the old black & white movies, but I just didn't realize they still use them. Are they to cover soft-boiled eggs? I never see egg cups for sale anywhere.
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks Camilla

Wishing you lots of fun with my designs. I think they're a great way to use up oddments of yarn and make great gifts, especially for house-warmings.

Dave


----------



## KTDID49 (Apr 11, 2011)

Dave I found some egg cosy's you might like to work up.

http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/cozy-egg-family


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KTDID49 said:


> Dave I found some egg cosy's you might like to work up.
> 
> http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/cozy-egg-family


Thanks for the link. I don't do crochet myself, for some inexplicable reason, it's something I've never quite managed to get the hang of.

However, I am grateful for the reminder that I really ought to do some characters. One is actually made, several years ago, it only needs photographing, writing up and posting at the appropriate time, another character is on the sketch pad ready to be worked.

I should make more of an effort to cater for all tastes, my designs have a tendency to reflect my own personal mores. It is a frequently remarked upon failing of mine.

Dave


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Oh Dave...your patterns are always charming, whimsey, easy to make and fast to finish..
Thanks for all your hard work and sharing with all of us.

Camilla
btw today is my 27th Wedding Anniversary! just wanted to share lol



FireballDave said:


> Thanks Camilla
> 
> Wishing you lots of fun with my designs. I think they're a great way to use up oddments of yarn and make great gifts, especially for house-warmings.
> 
> Dave


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Ooooh oh oh Dave..would you be so kind..to design something SouthWestern...cactus, cowboys etc. 
Maybe not your cuppa tea..lol 
But would LOVE to see what you can come up with..

Camilla



FireballDave said:


> KTDID49 said:
> 
> 
> > Dave I found some egg cosy's you might like to work up.
> ...


----------



## KTDID49 (Apr 11, 2011)

I think we all work up what we like only natural. I didn't pay attention to the fact that they were crocheted. Will keep my eye out for the knitted ones. You really do a great job on your own.


----------



## Carmita (Apr 27, 2011)

I have novelty egg cups which I & the kids love & although they're not looking their best, I can't bear to get rid of them - have some egg cups with little legs so they look like Humpty Dumpty & when my girls were younger, I'd draw a face on the egg & we'd sing the nursery rhyme song (bit cruel I know but most nursery rhymes songs are!). Carmita


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Congratulations Camilla,

Unfortunately, I'm not aware of a specific present for a 27th. You'll just have to drag him down to _Asprey_ or _Cartier_ and see if they've a little trinket that catches your eye!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

CamillaNelson said:


> Ooooh oh oh Dave..would you be so kind..to design something SouthWestern...cactus, cowboys etc.
> Maybe not your cuppa tea..lol
> But would LOVE to see what you can come up with..
> 
> Camilla


I love the South Western landscape, the desert is my favourite place to be for a very special reason. I will try to think of something suitable.

Right now, I'm racing to complete this weekend's offering, I have resolved to attempt to be topical, it's how we tend to use them anyway. July is going to be partiticularly hectic. Does your own state mark a particular date? He asks, hoping it isn't in July!

Dave


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Another thumbs up Dave.
You are definitely talented. Another great design. As I sit looking at my sad fried egg... I think it would have been happier if it had been served in it's own cup sporting cozy.
You have me thinking..TIME FOR A CHANGE!!

You never cease to amaze.
Have a wonderful day.
Smiles, Linda


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> Another thumbs up Dave.
> You are definitely talented. Another great design. As I sit looking at my sad fried egg... I think it would have been happier if it had been served in it's own cup sporting cozy.
> You have me thinking..TIME FOR A CHANGE!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Linda

I like a good fry-up myself, nothing wrong with it at all. But of course, it's nice to ring the changes sometimes, glad I've got you thinking.

Have fun
Dave


----------



## Carmita (Apr 27, 2011)

Many congratulations. Hope your other half has planned something special - if not, give us his e-mail address & we'll send him a BIG hint. Enjoy your day. Regards, Carmita


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

LOL ...think I have too many trinkets..
I am ordering a Fiestaware Beautiful Soup Tureen..site found here
http://www.dinnerwareusa.com/shop/
75th Anniversary Soup Tureen in Marigold is here
http://www.dinnerwareusa.com/shop/handler~event~articleSelected~ca_id~107.htm
I have Mothers Day, Our Anniversary and my birthday all in May..so I cash in LOL My hubby calls it MY TRI holiday lol
Last year I got the entire set service for 8 in round plates..
Service for 8 also but square plates.
Fiestaware is an OLD American Pottery/ Dish making company..their trademark is the round disc pitcher. I now think I have every piece they make..including some vintage pieces.

But I do like the way you think Dave lol.

Hugs,

Camilla



FireballDave said:


> Congratulations Camilla,
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm not aware of a specific present for a 27th. You'll just have to drag him down to _Asprey_ or _Cartier_ and see if they've a little trinket that catches your eye!
> 
> Dave


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Yes Arizona does..but with Parades, Rodeos with real cowboys..really rather kewl..
I was born in Arizona..but grew up all over Europe..military brat..just moved back to Arizona to semi-retire...in 2006,
Oh take your time Dave...no rush hon.

I am just thrilled you are thinking about it.

Hugs,

Camilla



FireballDave said:


> CamillaNelson said:
> 
> 
> > Ooooh oh oh Dave..would you be so kind..to design something SouthWestern...cactus, cowboys etc.
> ...


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

LOL Carmita..He was so good to me..best friends for 27yrs..not too bad..just fyi...not to make anyone feel bad...He has not missed giving me a card for all occasions for 27yrs..and I kept them all. 
But I do like the way you think GF lol

Hugs,

Camilla



Carmita said:


> Many congratulations. Hope your other half has planned something special - if not, give us his e-mail address & we'll send him a BIG hint. Enjoy your day. Regards, Carmita


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

CamillaNelson said:


> Yes Arizona does..but with Parades, Rodeos with real cowboys..really rather kewl..
> I was born in Arizona..but grew up all over Europe..military brat..just moved back to Arizona to semi-retire...in 2006,
> Oh take your time Dave...no rush hon.
> 
> ...


And the date is?


----------



## Carmita (Apr 27, 2011)

CamillaNelson said:


> LOL Carmita..He was so good to me..best friends for 27yrs..not too bad..just fyi...not to make anyone feel bad...He has not missed giving me a card for all occasions for 27yrs..and I kept them all.
> But I do like the way you think GF lol
> 
> Hugs,
> ...


That's really nice because we know how forgetful men can sometimes be! I LOVE the lovely bright colours of the dinner service - I think I'd have a plate in each colour. You get to learn so many things here & not just about knitting/crafts. If I ever have to renew my dinner service, I sure know where to look. Carmita xx Happy weekend everyone.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks Dave for the pattern a winner as usual.How about a magnolia blossom,true sign of the south. Glenda


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

This has nothing to do with your egg Cosy. What connection to Tenerife do you have? We have missionaries working there at this time.



FireballDave said:


> For Carmita
> 
> Here is my attempt at a cosy with the Flag of Tenerife. The blue is _Azul Marino_ and represents the sea, the white of the cross represents the snow on the peak of the island's volcano _Mount Teide_ in Winter.
> 
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

sockyarn said:


> This has nothing to do with your egg Cosy. What connection to Tenerife do you have? We have missionaries working there at this time.


I have visited the Island, it is very beautiful and well worth seeing. A friend, who is a vulcanologist, was working on his PH.D., in the Canaries and I went out to stay with him for a few weeks.

I also knew of the interesting maritime significance of the flag. So when Carmita asked, I knocked up this little cosy for her.

This design also answers somebody else's previous request for _Saint Andrew's Cross_, made after I had posted my _St. George's_ cosy. I have made an entry, see above, giving the colour variation to be made in accordance with the recommendations of the Scottish Parliamentary Committee set up to resolve the question of hue. I'm all for conservation of effort, otherwise known as laziness!

Dave


----------



## 5nephi (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm just glad that you posted a picture of an egg cozey. I had neveer seen one, nor did I have any idea what they might be. I,m still not much wiser now that I have seen the elephant. Are they supposed to keep the darling little eggs from catching cold? LOL


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5nephi said:


> I'm just glad that you posted a picture of an egg cozey. I had neveer seen one, nor did I have any idea what they might be. I,m still not much wiser now that I have seen the elephant. Are they supposed to keep the darling little eggs from catching cold? LOL


Soft-boiled eggs have to be served warm, otherwise the yolks congeal and lose their runny consistency rendering them useless for dipping one's toast soldiers into. Egg cosies keep them at the correct temperature between the pan and the table.

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

CamillaNelson said:


> LOL Carmita..He was so good to me..best friends for 27yrs..not too bad..just fyi...not to make anyone feel bad...He has not missed giving me a card for all occasions for 27yrs..and I kept them all.
> But I do like the way you think GF lol
> 
> Hugs,
> ...


LOL! Camilla, liked your comment about cards rec'd from your husband. My hubby and I stopped giving cards years ago. But we joke about it - when we pass the card counter, he tells me to go read them, find the one I like, and pretend he sent it to me. I do the same for him. Saves us a lot of pennies and hurts no one's feelings since it's a mutual arrangement. BTW, I still have a beautiful card that was sent to me when I was in elementary school by a boy who lived in our neighborhood. Guess he was wooing me, but I wasn't interested. I did like the card, though, because of the wording and the gold (?) chain that was attached. Hmmm! Wish I could remember his name and what he looked like.


----------



## Uaithne (Apr 25, 2011)

I LOVE the egg cozy! CUTE!! Now I would just like to know how one goes about opening and eating the egg in this manner?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave. Beautiful cosy, not unlike the St Andrew's flag of Scotland. Happy knitting. PUrpleV
> ...


Now that's what I like about you, you know everything. I am learning such a lot. By the way looking through an old pattern book of my grandmother's I found a very nice owl egg cosy pattern, see attached photo. Have a good week-end and happy knitting.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Uaithne said:


> I LOVE the egg cozy! CUTE!! Now I would just like to know how one goes about opening and eating the egg in this manner?


The vexed question of whether to decapitate with the butter knife or give it a hefty thwack with the back of the egg-spoon had to come up at some time. This has been the subject of many a lively and spirited breakfast table debate. So let's see which side is in the majority on the forum. We mustn't exclude the multi-tap and peel advocates and I know of several people who use a little gadget, rather like an over-sized cigar cutter, to complete the task.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Thanks for the compliment, but I'm only any good on a rather limited number of subjects.

Love the Owl, he's rather handsome. Might I ask for the bibliographic references, in order that I may pull it from the library book stacks?

Many thanks 
Dave


----------



## laylajo (Mar 23, 2011)

Dave I love your cosies they have created a new interest for meand am going to try the one you posted after royal wedding.My dad was born in England an only child had 7 boys 3 girls guess he wanted to make sure his name carried on.Ihope tovisit someday.Anyway I got off track  your posts crack me up and I love your work.Bren :thumbup:


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Uaithne said:
> 
> 
> > I LOVE the egg cozy! CUTE!! Now I would just like to know how one goes about opening and eating the egg in this manner?
> ...


My Grammy was the only one who ever cooked soft-boiled eggs for us and she taught me the knife thwack method. Mom usually skirted the issue by poaching our eggs instead. She did, however, have one lovely egg cup (most likely an antique store find) with blue on white etchings of Ludlow and Nottingham Castles. Perhaps it's time for me to take it off the whatnot shelf.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Uaithne said:
> ...


Definitely time it started to earn its keep, rather than lounging around in the china cabinet all day, it could get up to all kinds of mischief with the cruet set and start learning salty jokes!


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

I think you have to be born in the British Isles to master eating an egg out of its shell. I tried for years and my niece lived in Barnett for 10 years and neither of us can do it. I do have some tiny bowls that I empty the egg into so that it stays suitable for dipping the soldiers in. 

Dave, is the St. George cross the flag that is white with the red cross? 

I tried to add a picture of the baby chick sweaters that our group made for our Assisted Living patients for Easter. We put them over plastic eggs filled with little candies for the patients. If you have time, explain to me how to put a picture on this site. ([email protected])
The patients who are compos mentis were very pleased with them and now we often see one tied to a wheel chair or a walker. Not cosies, but nice.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Not owning one of the fancy egg decapitation devices, I use the knife method. It seems a bit more solid than the spoon.

Texas celebrations include June teeth (commemmorating the date news of the Emmancipation Proclamation actually reached Texas) and Cinco dey Mayo. In keeping with the flag theme, we have the six flags that have flown over Texas. 

Camilla - Many happy wishes to you and your husband. We are in our 47th year. When asked how long, my husband simply replies that he was born married since he has no real memory of pre-Jynx.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Dcsmith77 said:


> I think you have to be born in the British Isles to master eating an egg out of its shell. I tried for years and my niece lived in Barnett for 10 years and neither of us can do it. I do have some tiny bowls that I empty the egg into so that it stays suitable for dipping the soldiers in.
> 
> Dave, is the St. George cross the flag that is white with the red cross?
> 
> ...


The trick of learning to eat a soft-boiled egg is so important, we give babies silver eggcups and spoons as Christening presents. I still use mine on special days.

St. George's Cross is indeed the red cross on a white field and is used in England since he is our patron saint. It is also represented on the Union Flag of the United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland. I used the top half of the flag on my St. George's cosy.

Posting photos is quite straightforward once one gets used to the forum's system. When you are replying to a particular post, click on the 'reply' button at the foot of the entry and you will be taken to the 'Reply to:' page. Beneath the 'Send' button are the words 'File/picture attachments', beneath this you will find three pairs of blank boxes. If you click on the 'Browse' button beside the top one, your computer will open up your hard drive's directories so you can select an image file. Select the file you want to post, click on 'Open' and the file's location will appear in the righthand box. You can then click on the lefthand box beside the file and type a caption for your image. When you press send it will appear at the bottom of your post.

If you use the 'Quick Reply' box at the foot of the page, you can't post your image immediately. Type the text of your entry and press send. When the page reloads with your entry, click on the 'add new attachment button and a pair of boxes will materialise so you can upload a picture file, as above, then update your enty. The system only lets you do this one file at a time though.

Hope that helps, I've posted my answer here because I've noticed a lot of people seem to have trouble with it.

Dave


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> July is going to be partiticularly hectic. Does your own state mark a particular date? He asks, hoping it isn't in July!
> 
> Dave


June 24th is Quebec's patron saint's day - St. John the Baptist/St.-Jean-Baptiste - white fleur-de-lis on blue

July 1st is Canada Day - red maple leaf on a white

July 14th is France's Bastille Day (and my uncle's birthday)

July 4th is US Independence Day

I guess summer weather is a good time for partying, now and 'back then'!


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Here are our baby chicks filled with plastic eggs that had candy in them for Easter. Our Assisted Living patients loved them.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks, Dave! I missed the difference between Reply and Quick Reply. Shouldn't you be in bed now? D


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Do you have a pattern for the Maple Leaf mittens so popular at the Olympics last winter? What a great job Canada did on those, mittens and Olympics! 


Jessica-Jean said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > July is going to be partiticularly hectic. Does your own state mark a particular date? He asks, hoping it isn't in July!
> ...


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh all those chicks are adorable.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > July is going to be partiticularly hectic. Does your own state mark a particular date? He asks, hoping it isn't in July!
> ...


I already had Canada Day in my diary, along with 4th July, not sure about Bastille Day though *JOKE* There are a couple of other dates I'm hoping to mark in July.

The 'State Day' query related to Arizona. I ended up pulling one of my own reference volumes from the shelf to discover it is 14th February.

I have a little list, there will be a few flags, but I'm hoping to be a bit quirky as well!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Dcsmith77 said:


> Thanks, Dave! I missed the difference between Reply and Quick Reply. Shouldn't you be in bed now? D


Not even 10pm in the UK and I'm allowed to stay up late at the weekend!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Dcsmith77 said:


> Here are our baby chicks filled with plastic eggs that had candy in them for Easter. Our Assisted Living patients loved them.


They're fun, I sometimes do something similar at Easter. I can see why they proved so popular!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Dcsmith77 said:


> Here are our baby chicks filled with plastic eggs that had candy in them for Easter. Our Assisted Living patients loved them.


They're fun, I sometimes do something similar at Easter. I can see why they proved so popular!

Dave


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

A few months ago Ross had egg cups. Should have purchased at least one. My father prepared our eggs and we thwack with the butter knife. After his days of riding the Cavelry house prior to WWi he was a cook for General Pershing and the officers in WWI over in France. He always said "soft cooked", didn't like the boiled term. And by the way... I'm not a hundred years old....he married my mother (met in France) into his 40's...& I'm the last born.
Here is another "How To and Why" question. In the box for sender ...showing name etc....sometimes the red Online show....and sometimes not. Why is this?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Just a quick note to say, I have opened up this week's Virtual Knitting Tea Party at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-10636-1.html

If you enjoyed it last week, drop by for a cuppa!
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> A few months ago Ross had egg cups. Should have purchased at least one. My father prepared our eggs and we thwack with the butter knife. After his days of riding the Cavelry house prior to WWi he was a cook for General Pershing and the officers in WWI over in France. He always said "soft cooked", didn't like the boiled term. And by the way... I'm not a hundred years old....he married my mother (met in France) into his 40's...& I'm the last born.
> Here is another "How To and Why" question. In the box for sender ...showing name etc....sometimes the red Online show....and sometimes not. Why is this?


I'm a thwacker too, then I peel with the spoon handle.

The 'online' means a person's browser is connected and they have one, or more, of the forum's pages open in a tab or window. You may have noticed forum pages automatically up-dating, even when you aren't looking at them. It doesn't mean they are necessarily actively engaged in conversation at that moment, they could be looking at another website.

Dave


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Dcsmith77 said:


> Do you have a pattern for the Maple Leaf mittens so popular at the Olympics last winter?


No, sorry. I haven't even googled to see if there is one 'out there'.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

For anyone following my little trail of cosies, number eight can be found at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-10667-1.html

Hope you like it!
Dave


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

Awww. I guess I'm going to have to make some of these, "just cuz". So darn cute.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Dave. Thanks for the info about the ON LINE.


----------



## Carmita (Apr 27, 2011)

sockyarn said:


> This has nothing to do with your egg Cosy. What connection to Tenerife do you have? We have missionaries working there at this time.
> 
> Hi, hadn't seen your message til today. I live in Tenerife, was born here but moved to the UK as a child, then came back to stay. I asked Dave about the Tenerife flag egg cosy & he kindly "whipped one up" for me & it developed from there. Are the missionaries from a particular church/faith? Regards, Carmita


----------



## AubreyK15 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

